# Deer camps



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Let’s see some pictures of your deer camps This is 10th year our Kentucky deer camp Bought trailer 300 dollars put in bunk beds table chairs. Propane furnace and stove and run off generator.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

MagicMarker said:


> Let’s see some pictures of your deer camps This is 10th year our Kentucky deer camp Bought trailer 300 dollars put in bunk beds table chairs. Propane furnace and stove and run off generator.


Forgot pictures


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Oops musta been the beer


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Did you mean Beer camp?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm heading to mine to cut the grass today. Will take a photo of the beauty while I'm up there!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Forgot to take a photo while I was up over the weekend. Here is a photo from last year in PA's Bear season.










Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

MagicMarker said:


> Let’s see some pictures of your deer camps This is 10th year our Kentucky deer camp Bought trailer 300 dollars put in bunk beds table chairs. Propane furnace and stove and run off generator.


I'd like to see a few more pictures!!
Most permanent places(where I used to hunt) get broke into....or burned down by "local-yocals"!! Had to go to pull-in camping!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> I'd like to see a few more pictures!!
> Most permanent places(where I used to hunt) get broke into....or burned down by "local-yocals"!! Had to go to pull-in camping!


There is a farmer across the street from my camp keeps an eye out for us. His dad sold the lot and lent a hand building it back in 1950. He has a key in case we forget ours and usually takes a brush hog over to knock down the grass every summer to make mowing easier on us in the fall. We get a phone call if a tree falls down so we know to bring a chainsaw up. 

Let's just say he gets a Christmas ham or comparable every year in thanks. We've never had a break in or damage.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 15, 2018)

IMAG1840 by F G, on Flickr


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Here’s camp two weeks ago when we trenches power to all my campers/buildings. No more cords and overhead wires


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Just 1 More said:


> IMAG1840 by F G, on Flickr


Wow, now that's a "Cabin"! Nothng like 'roughin' it, I always say!


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 15, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> Wow, now that's a "Cabin"! Nothing like 'roughin' it, I always say!


 We used to rent a house out there during hunting weeks but then this one came up as an estate sale and we got it cheap... i mean super cheap.. like super dirt cheap. 3br, 1 bath, full kitchen, living everything.. couldn't pass it up.


----------

